# Opening Ports on College Campus



## HoorayItsMike (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My Xbox 360 is on a Strict NAT connection at my college. I know that normally they can open up ports if I e-mail my tech support here on campus. I just want to make sure I don't sounds like an idiot when I send my e-mail. So basically,it I'm asking what exactly I should ask them to open (if its even possible) and is it usually pretty easy for them to open ports for just my Xbox? I needed to register my 360 with my MAC address to even play it in the first place, so they already have that information. Is there any other information I should send in the e-mail so that he can open the ports? Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Basically all you need to inform them is you'd like to do Port forwarding of Port Nos needed for your Xbox to connect.


----------



## HoorayItsMike (Oct 6, 2010)

I e-mailed him and he e-mailed back saying that he can't open those ports for just my Xbox. Am I basically stuck with a Strict NAT then?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

That seems to be correct.:grin:


----------



## HoorayItsMike (Oct 6, 2010)

Darn. Alright, thanks for your help. I can't even connect to my friends that live a couple doors away on my floor.  Very frustrating.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Maybe if you have your own Broadband subscription, things will be better for you.


----------

